# Today is the 130th Bday of Morihei Ueshiba!!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 14, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/the-wisdom-of-morihei-ueshiba.html

The Wisdom of Morihei Ueshiba

-----------------------------------------------

Today marks the 130th birthday of Morihei Ueshiba, the Founder of Aikido

Posted some videos of him in action! Great that videos exist!!

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/12/today-wouldve-been-morihei-ueshibas.html


----------

